# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cili eshte Koefiçienti juaj i Inteligjences?

## safinator

Beni kete test(Ndoshta me i miri ne Internet deri ne ditet  e sotshme)

http://www.iqtest.dk/main.swf

----------


## Viola.V

Po ta themi numrin do quhet mburrje apo kategori ku bejme pjese ? E kam bere kete test vite me pare ne nje kohe qe anglishtja ime nuk ka qene dhe aq e mire , por rezultati doli "i perkryer" sic mund ta quhet .

----------


## safinator

> Po ta themi numrin do quhet mburrje apo kategori ku bejme pjese ? E kam bere kete test vite me pare ne nje kohe qe anglishtja ime nuk ka qene dhe aq e mire , por rezultati doli "i perkryer" sic mund ta quhet .


Ne kete test Anglishtja s'ka lidhje.
Duhet vetem njefare arsyetimi abstrakt.

----------


## RaPSouL

104 me doli, por pa u menduar shumë vetëm për 7 min e mbarova, thjesht logjikisht pa analizim të detyrave.

----------


## ardi ht

une 140 i bona

----------


## safinator

Beni te gjithe print screen si RaPSoul keshtu te te shohim sa te sinqerte jeni :xx:  :xx:

----------


## projekti21_dk

pa sukses. fotografia shumë e madhe 252 kb.
koeficienti më doli 100. nuk i kam lexuar udhëzimet dhe kah fundi më lëshoi pak durimi!  

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater                   .

----------


## Izadora

hahah projekt edhe mua nga fundi me humbi durimi , klick me hamendje , vetem  te shihja perfundimin :  97  :perqeshje: 

Duhet me e perserit parp ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Sa është marzhi i bingos ktu? :ngerdheshje:  Dmth nqs e bën me bingo, të del IQ në intervalin 'normal' dhe 'të lartë'? Jo për gjë, se u impresionova nga vetja ndaj lol

----------


## safinator

> pa sukses. fotografia shumë e madhe 252 kb.
> koeficienti më doli 100. nuk i kam lexuar udhëzimet dhe kah fundi më lëshoi pak durimi!                     .


100 eshte fiks mesatarja.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> 100 eshte fiks mesatarja.



Po shumica te normalja do përfshihet, përderisa iq ka shpërndarje si funksioni i gausit.

unë po e bëj dhe njëherë e ti fus një 'printim ekrani' kët her :ngerdheshje: 

na trego dhe ti safinatore tënden, se është unfair pastaj :ngerdheshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> pa sukses. fotografia shumë e madhe 252 kb.
> koeficienti më doli 100. nuk i kam lexuar udhëzimet dhe kah fundi më lëshoi pak durimi!  
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater                   .


foto nga facebook

----------


## mia@

104 me doli mua, por mu duk shume i merzitshem dhe disa i kalova shpejt e shpejt sidomos nga fundi. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## safinator

Ato te fundit jane me te veshtirat.

----------


## kleadoni

110 me doli mua, por fatkeqsisht atyre te fundit ia futa kot sepse me moren ne tel dhe e humba fillin  :i ngrysur:  Do e bej prape se nuk jam e kenaqur me veten haha!

----------


## safinator

> Po shumica te normalja do përfshihet, përderisa iq ka shpërndarje si funksioni i gausit.
> 
> unë po e bëj dhe njëherë e ti fus një 'printim ekrani' kët her
> 
> na trego dhe ti safinatore tënden, se është unfair pastaj


Edhe une nuk e postoj dot.
Me doli 123 per kroniken.

----------


## a.koci

> Beni kete test(Ndoshta me i miri ne Internet deri ne ditet  e sotshme)
> 
> http://www.iqtest.dk/main.swf


Po pate mundesi na e perkthe ate testin e QI ne Shqip , ta bejme edhe ne qe nuk kuptojme mire anglisht, te lutem !

----------


## kleadoni

> Po pate mundesi na e perkthe ate testin e QI ne Shqip , ta bejme edhe ne qe nuk kuptojme mire anglisht, te lutem !


S'te duhet fare anglishtja, eshte thjesht test me figura.... duhet te gjesh nga 6 opzione cila eshte figura e duhur!

----------


## safinator

> S'te duhet fare anglishtja, eshte thjesht test me figura.... duhet te gjesh nga 6 opzione cila eshte figura e duhur!


Keshtu siç the ti eshte.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

110 :/ sa bionde mduket vetja :/

----------

